# THEY ARE ON!!!! (Speed, Logo, Ftv, Fx, Mav)



## janko

Hey GUYS THEY ARE ON!!!!!!!!!Check your guides!!!!


----------



## clyde sauls

I noticed Logo is there. God answers prayer. I have been praying for this channel for awhile for my partner.


----------



## jclewter79

They are not quite there yet. They are showing in the guide but not turned on yet.
We are one step closer.


----------



## janko

All here.AND ALL ON!!! Speed,Logo,Ftv,Fx,Mav.This is a good day for Dish!!!!


----------



## janko

Fx hd showing Man on Fire,but with sidebars...:nono:


----------



## clyde sauls

notice that abosulute pkg get all the new ones except fx and speed. Which I wont pay to upgrade. Might have if Logo had not been in the abosolute pkg


----------



## Schizm

I can't wait to get home & adjust my timers


----------



## hendritr

Yes I have them too


----------



## Brandon428

Sweet,what channels do we need to match Directv now? Excluding RSNs.


----------



## jclewter79

We are beating D* any way you slice it on nationals now.


----------



## jclewter79

I did a check switch i still have them in red with no mapdowns. I will try a hard reset and see what it does.


----------



## HDONLY

I will not ***** any more. Thank You Dish Network!!!!!!!!


----------



## HDONLY

What is LOGO?


----------



## jclewter79

HDONLY said:


> What is LOGO?


www.logoonline.com


----------



## eudoxia

OMG....my dreams are answered.
I have SpeedHD, I will quit *****in now


----------



## clyde sauls

HDONLY said:


> What is LOGO?


Logo is a gay themed channel for gays,bi,lesbians and transgerred. It is not an xxx rated channel.


----------



## jclewter79

I still don't have them all in red with no mapdowns but, i can't call bichin until they officially announce the.


----------



## Dario33

Heck yeah! FX :up:


----------



## Aransay

dish eb fair and give a channnel to us asexuals


----------



## phrelin

Ok! Well ahead of what they said on the last Charlie Chat! And simultaneously with moving the remote scheduling out of beta.


HDONLY said:


> I will not ***** any more. Thank You Dish Network!!!!!!!!


I'd never go that far! I now want BBCA and AMC.:grin:


----------



## bobukcat

jclewter79 said:


> I still don't have them all in red with no mapdowns but, i can't call bichin until they officially announce the.


I called and they sent an initialization (or whatever they actually call it) to my receivers and they are all on now, I needed to call them about a billing question anyway so two birds with one stone.

FXHD - wtg E*! :goodjob:


----------



## ImBack234

No if they would just get the guide data working.:eek2:


----------



## intrac

Getting them in red in Turbo Silver.


----------



## bobukcat

intrac said:


> Getting them in red in Turbo Silver.


I'm a HD Plat sub, may have to wait for the announcement to find out what packages they will be included in.


----------



## thrillerbee

janko said:


> All here.AND ALL ON!!! Speed,Logo,Ftv,Fx,Mav.This is a good day for Dish!!!!


Speed http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPEED_TV
Logo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_TV
FTV - Is this the fashion channel? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fashion_tv
FX http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FX_(TV_channel)
Mav - What is Mav?


----------



## phrelin

ImBack234 said:


> No if they would just get the guide data working.:eek2:


A Check Switch (Menu,6,1,1,Check Switch,Test - let it do its thing - done and cancel out until it starts doing its thing again which includes updating the guide) on my 722 and 612 gave me the guides.


----------



## CoolGui

Awesome, no more complaining about Speed and FX! 

What will the new channels to complain about be?


----------



## ImBack234

I guess the D* fanboys have to find something new to trash E* about.:hurah:


----------



## bobukcat

thrillerbee said:


> Speed http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPEED_TV
> Logo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_TV
> FTV - Is this the fashion channel? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fashion_tv
> FX http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FX_(TV_channel)
> Mav - What is Mav?


I thought MAV was the Dallas Mavericks (NBA) channel that we've had but perhaps it's MAVTV, "Television for Men by Men": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MavTV


----------



## CoolGui

Other than FX and Speed, these new channels are all gay... I mean literally. 

By the way... I can't reboot my receiver right now because my wife has something recording. All the channels are red. Do we know what packages these channels will be in? I'm sure at least a few of those will in the Platinum package.


----------



## Lt Disher

Aransay said:


> dish eb fair and give a channnel to us asexuals


I would contend that most of the channels on Dish could be classified as asexual, if you mean with no overtly sexual content. There are also several hetersexual content channels. Give us a break, one gay channel is not going to kill you. Just block it out. If your principles are so rigid that you can't even allow for one blocked gay channel and you have to leave Dish, then good-bye.


----------



## Curtis0620

ImBack234 said:


> I guess the D* fanboys have to find something new to trash E* about.:hurah:


You mean like: An HD only package that doesn't include all HD?


----------



## angiecopus

wow logo, fashion channel, Mav, something i never watched before. glad to see fx in hd and speed in hd.


----------



## CoolGui

Curtis0620 said:


> You mean like: An HD only package that doesn't include all HD?


Well the package isn't called "ALL OUR HD, WE PROMISE"... but most of us aren't happy about it anyway. I think the top TurboHD package only is missing 4 channels, hopefully they will be along soon. I know they aren't important enough to me to pay any amount more for them.


----------



## clyde sauls

Lt Disher said:


> I would contend that most of the channels on Dish could be classified as asexual, if you mean with no overtly sexual content. There are also several hetersexual content channels. Give us a break, one gay channel is not going to kill you. Just block it out. If your principles are so rigid that you can't even allow for one blocked gay channel and you have to leave Dish, then good-bye.


Not sure what cable channels are in his area. But in atlanta area dish is the last one to pick up logo. Also if his principles are rigid . I dont hear him complaining about the straight porno channels . Like I said before Logo tv is not gay porn. More sexual content on playboy.


----------



## tnsprin

thrillerbee said:


> Speed http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPEED_TV
> Logo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_TV
> FTV - Is this the fashion channel? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fashion_tv
> FX http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FX_(TV_channel)
> Mav - What is Mav?


Wikipedia entry http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MavTV

Mav TV's site www.mavtv.com


----------



## jclewter79

I called to get a rehit telling them i wanted my BETHD. Truth is, I could not care less about BETHD but, that is a channel they know that I SHOULD have. Anyways, the rehit fixed it all. I got em all now!!


----------



## grog

Might give that a try at noon. Right now I am recording the price is right.

Something tells me this will only be fixed with a call.
The question is, should I call or wait? 
Since BET-HD never came out of RED I bet the other channels in RED won't change without a call as well.

FYI: I have the Top 250, locals, superstations, and almost every sports package dish offers. I have the top tier of HD, whatever the call it now. So with VH1CL and MGM showing I would expect these stations to light up automatically.

361 MAVTV - UP
373 LOGO - UP
374 FTV - UP
9468 SPEED-HD - RED
9475 FX - RED
9510 - BET-HD - STILL RED

The good news is I never called about BET-HD because I frankly did not care about that channel. So I can call for the hit based on lack of BET-HD. No need to explain to a CSR in India that I need a hit to get a station they do not even know about. :lol:



phrelin said:


> A Check Switch (Menu,6,1,1,Check Switch,Test - let it do its thing - done and cancel out until it starts doing its thing again which includes updating the guide) on my 722 and 612 gave me the guides.


----------



## bobukcat

grog said:


> The good news is I never called about BET-HD because I frankly did not care about that channel. So I can call for the hit based on lack of BET-HD. No need to explain to a CSR in India that I need a hit to get a station they do not even know about. :lol:


I called and they certainly didn't act like they were unaware of Speed or FX HD being up, in fact they told me to check them to make they all came out of red. She had an accent but not to the point I had any trouble understanding everything she said, I guess I didn't think about it at the time so I don't remember if it was an India accent or not.


----------



## CoolGui

tnsprin said:


> www.mavtv.com


Thanks for that, I misunderstood what kind of "man tv" channel this was. lol

So this is the one kinda like Spike... I have no problem with Man TV, how many Women TV channels are there? (We,Lifetime,Oxygen,etc)


----------



## bobukcat

Lt Disher said:


> I would contend that most of the channels on Dish could be classified as asexual, if you mean with no overtly sexual content. There are also several hetersexual content channels. Give us a break, one gay channel is not going to kill you. Just block it out. If your principles are so rigid that you can't even allow for one blocked gay channel and you have to leave Dish, then good-bye.


I think Aransay was just making a joke, he certainly never threatened to leave E* over it.


----------



## tnsprin

grog said:


> Might give that a try at noon. Right now I am recording the price is right.
> 
> Something tells me this will only be fixed with a call.
> The question is, should I call or wait?
> Since BET-HD never came out of RED I bet the other channels in RED won't change without a call as well.
> 
> FYI: I have the Top 250, locals, superstations, and almost every sports package dish offers. I have the top tier of HD, whatever the call it now. So with VH1CL and MGM showing I would expect these stations to light up automatically.
> 
> 361 MAVTV - UP
> 373 LOGO - UP
> 374 FTV - UP
> 9468 SPEED-HD - RED
> 9475 FX - RED
> 9510 - BET-HD - STILL RED
> 
> The good news is I never called about BET-HD because I frankly did not care about that channel. So I can call for the hit based on lack of BET-HD. No need to explain to a CSR in India that I need a hit to get a station they do not even know about. :lol:


You can actually use the automated system for a hit, and skip talking to anyone.


----------



## bonzor

Can someone please confirm the following:

1. Has anyone with Absolute been able to get Speed and FX?

2. Has anyone found out what the minimum package is needed to get Speed and FX if Absolute is not good enough?

Thanks! I wish Dish would be a little more thorough about updating their website and informing their CSR's about this stuff :nono:


----------



## Lt Disher

bobukcat said:


> I think Aransay was just making a joke, he certainly never threatened to leave E* over it.


I'm not so certain. He has made several posts about leaving DISH if Logo were activated. Perhaps I missed the sarcasm, but he has repeatedly posted these kinds of comments and I have repeatedly suggested that all he has to do is block the channel if he doesn't want to see it. If I actually missed the joke, I apologize to him.


----------



## coldsteel

Speed and FX should be Classic Silver 200 with Silver HD or Turbo HD Silver. Hey, you guys that have them, hit the poll and post what package you have.


----------



## Rduce

jclewter79 said:


> I still don't have them all in red with no mapdowns but, i can't call bichin until they officially announce the.


I went online and the tech knew about the new channels and had to send a hit to my two units, now everything is just peachy!!


----------



## hoophead

Now that FX is in HD does anyone know if the program 'Nip/Tuck' is coming back for another season?


----------



## bonzor

Dish Guy is arguing with me that none of those channels are in HD. You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## bonzor

(03) Bryan S: Your patience is greatly appreciated.
(03) Bryan S: I'd be happy to assist you.
Phil : Thank you
(03) Bryan S: For security reasons, could you verify the physical address including the zip code on the account?
(03) Bryan S: You are welcome.
Phil : 
(03) Bryan S: Thank you for verifying. I appreciate your time.
(03) Bryan S: Please go ahead with questions.
Phil : What is the minimum package required to get SPEED and FX HD?
Phil : I am asking because I have Absolute HD and noticed those channels are in red for me
(03) Bryan S: Sure, I will provide you the information.
(03) Bryan S: I would like to inform you that FX is not available in HD.
Phil: Yes it is
(03) Bryan S: The FX and Speed channel are available with Classic Silver 200 and above pack.
(03) Bryan S: I am sorry the FX is not available in HD.
(03) Bryan S: It is available in Standard format.
Phil : Would you like to make a wager on that?
(03) Bryan S: I have checked the information on our channel directory.
Phil : Speed, FX, Logo, and MAV launched today in HD on Dishnetwork
Phil : Many people have them
Phil : They are also in my guide on the receiver
(03) Bryan S: To better assist you, please give me two minutes to review your response.
Phil : Thank you


----------



## bonzor

(03) Bryan S: I have checked the information on our channel directory.
Phil White: Speed, FX, Logo, and MAV launched today in HD on Dishnetwork
Phil White: Many people have them
Phil White: They are also in my guide on the receiver
(03) Bryan S: To better assist you, please give me two minutes to review your response.
Phil White: Thank you
(03) Bryan S: Thank you for your time and patience.
(03) Bryan S: You are welcome.
(03) Bryan S: I apologize as we do not have any information about Speed HD and FX HD.
(03) Bryan S: I have checked with my Super visor as well.
(03) Bryan S: As of now we do not have any updates about Speed and FX channels in HD.
(03) Bryan S: Once we have the information, we will update you on our website.
(03) Bryan S: I truly apologize for any inconvenience caused to you.
(03) Bryan S: What else can I assist you with?
Phil White: Ok
Phil White: That's it
Phil White: I'm not sure why you guys have no idea what your company is diong
(03) Bryan S: It was a pleasure assisting you!
Phil White: Yeah.
(03) Bryan S: I will forward your feed back to our programming department.
(03) Bryan S: Have I answered everything to your satisfaction?
Phil White: No
(03) Bryan S: I'm sorry to hear that, is there something else I can assist you with today?
Phil White: Yes, can I please know the minimum requirements to get Speed and FX in HD


----------



## Steve_53

Speed HD - YES!!!!!!!


----------



## bonzor

As you can tell I got nowhere with my rep. Sounds like you need the Gold/Silver classic package with HD add-on


----------



## grog

Ok... Called dish three times and went through the automated questions to get to a live person. 

They said transferring both times and I was hung up all three times.
Dish must be flooded with calls or something.  

Guess those channels will be red for a while longer!


----------



## TulsaOK

CSR just told me they do not offer SPEED or FX in HD.  
Is anyone actually receiving these and if so, what subscription do you have?


----------



## bobukcat

Kent Taylor said:


> CSR just told me they do not offer SPEED or FX in HD.
> Is anyone actually receiving these and if so, what subscription do you have?


I have them all - Platinum HD plus classic Gold.

As others have said it may help if you tell them you are trying to get BET HD or something like that, although I had absolutely no problem getting the CSR to take care of getting my 622s authorized for all these channels. When I call they said "we see you are one of our best customers, thank you" but I just figure they do that for everyone - not that it routes me to anyone special or anything.


----------



## bonzor

Does anyone with a lesser HD add-on(silver maybe?) have all of these channels?


----------



## Grandpa Train

tnsprin said:


> You can actually use the automated system for a hit, and skip talking to anyone.


What is the automated system?


----------



## grog

Ok... Called dish a few more times and went through the automated questions to get to a live person.

They said transferring every time and I was hung up all every time I tried. Not nice to be hung up on by an automated system.

I GIVE UP!  No time to play this game!


----------



## bobukcat

grog said:


> Ok... Called dish a few more times and went through the automated questions to get to a live person.
> 
> They said transferring every time and I was hung up all every time I tried. Not nice to be hung up on by an automated system.
> 
> I GIVE UP!  No time to play this game!


Did you try the on-line chat and see if you can get them to hit your rcvrs that way, maybe by asking about getting BETHD off of red since others have had no luck telling them it's for Speed and FX?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

*DISH Network(R) Introduces New National HD Channels*

*--Leads All TV Service Providers with More Than 140 National HD Channels*

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., May 8, 2009 /PRNewswire-FirstCall via COMTEX News Network/ -- Today, DISH Network(R) introduces the high definition feeds of: FX, SPEED, Fashion TV (FTV), Logo and MavTV, fortifying its HD superiority and bringing its total national HD count to more than 140 channels. DISH Network also announced that it will now host the complete 24-hour feed of The N on DISH Network Ch. 181, its new permanent location. Additionally, DISH Network will launch MSNBC HD in June. 
"No one has more HD than DISH Network," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "We're delivering the best HD service, and when you add our DVR technology with our affordable pricing, DISH Network is the only choice for consumers looking for the ultimate HD experience."

FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above, available to consumers starting at $22.99 per month for the first six months, along with free installation, a free HD DVR and three months of free premium channels, including HBO and Showtime. FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD are available in PlatinumHD, an HD add on package available to subscribers for just $10 per month. 
For more information about DISH Network, the nation's HD leader, visit www.dishnetwork.com.

*About DISH Network Corporation 
*DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides approximately 13.678 million satellite TV customers as of Dec. 31, 2008 with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including the lowest all-digital price nationwide. Customers have access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most international channels in the U.S., state-of-the-art interactive TV applications, and award-winning HD and DVR technology including 1080p Video on Demand and the DuoDVR(TM) ViP(R) 722 DVR, a CNET and PC Magazine "Editors' Choice." DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 250 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com.

SOURCE DISH Network Corporation

http://www.dishnetwork.com
Copyright (C) 2009 PR Newswire. All rights reserved


----------



## bonzor

I wonder if their awesome reps know about the channels even after this press release 

Well at least the press release answered my questions. Now I just need to raise my bill by $30 for two channels...what a crock.


----------



## Cobra

how is the picture quality on speed? curious with the nascar practice how it looks with faster motion
Thanks


----------



## Paul Secic

clyde sauls said:


> I noticed Logo is there. God answers prayer. I have been praying for this channel for awhile for my partner.


Congrats to you & your partner


----------



## hoophead

Cobra said:


> how is the picture quality on speed? curious with the nascar practice how it looks with faster motion
> Thanks


Been watching for about 30minutes.
No problems at all!


----------



## grog

Did the online chat. They sent the hit to both receivers and all is good!

361 MAVTV - UP
373 LOGO - UP
374 FTV - UP
9468 SPEED-HD - UP
9475 FX - UP
9510 - BET-HD - UP

Oh course I told them my problem was with BET-HD. Glad I did not fix BET-HD earlier!

Oh.. My wife is mad at me since I had to access the 622 upstairs! She was watching something at the time!


----------



## TulsaOK

After being disconnected three times, the last time after 47:26, I did an on-line chat. I reported that channel 205 was in red and requested a re-authorization. Now I have SPEED and FX in HD.


----------



## Paul Secic

Stewart Vernon said:


> *DISH Network(R) Introduces New National HD Channels*
> 
> *--Leads All TV Service Providers with More Than 140 National HD Channels*
> 
> ENGLEWOOD, Colo., May 8, 2009 /PRNewswire-FirstCall via COMTEX News Network/ -- Today, DISH Network(R) introduces the high definition feeds of: FX, SPEED, Fashion TV (FTV), Logo and MavTV, fortifying its HD superiority and bringing its total national HD count to more than 140 channels. DISH Network also announced that it will now host the complete 24-hour feed of The N on DISH Network Ch. 181, its new permanent location. Additionally, DISH Network will launch MSNBC HD in June.
> "No one has more HD than DISH Network," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "We're delivering the best HD service, and when you add our DVR technology with our affordable pricing, DISH Network is the only choice for consumers looking for the ultimate HD experience."
> 
> FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above, available to consumers starting at $22.99 per month for the first six months, along with free installation, a free HD DVR and three months of free premium channels, including HBO and Showtime. FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD are available in PlatinumHD, an HD add on package available to subscribers for just $10 per month.
> For more information about DISH Network, the nation's HD leader, visit www.dishnetwork.com.
> 
> *About DISH Network Corporation
> *DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides approximately 13.678 million satellite TV customers as of Dec. 31, 2008 with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including the lowest all-digital price nationwide. Customers have access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most international channels in the U.S., state-of-the-art interactive TV applications, and award-winning HD and DVR technology including 1080p Video on Demand and the DuoDVR(TM) ViP(R) 722 DVR, a CNET and PC Magazine "Editors' Choice." DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 250 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com.
> 
> SOURCE DISH Network Corporation
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com
> Copyright (C) 2009 PR Newswire. All rights reserved


I'll hold onto AEP until they get BBC WORLD or something else. I'm not thrilled with Showtime because they don't have many hits.


----------



## Garry L

After 6 calls to clueless CSRs and phone tech support who told me Speed an FX were not available in HD, I tried Online Chat. The tech "reauthorized" my Smart Cards. Now they're all on, and it took 5 minutes.


----------



## phrelin

In case anyone missed it in the news release above, "FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above" and "FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD are available in PlatinumHD, an HD add on package".


----------



## nataraj

For those who got these after reauthorization - any of you have absolute ?



> In case anyone missed it in the news release above, "FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above" and "*FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD are available in PlatinumHD*, an HD add on package".


Is anyone with absolute getting FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD ? I'd think anything in platinum, we will get - but not the ones that go to silver/gold.


----------



## fredp

hoophead said:


> Now that FX is in HD does anyone know if the program 'Nip/Tuck' is coming back for another season?


Supose to be next September. Should be interesting how Christian slimes his way out of his marriage to Liz. Maybe they will pull a never happened(ala Dallas)! :lol:


----------



## grog

Interesting!

*These channels did not require a re-hit from Dish*

FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD are available in PlatinumHD
CMT HD, COMEDY CENTRAL HD, MTV HD, Nickelodeon HD, Spike TV HD and VH1 HD are now available to DISH Network customers who subscribe to Classic Bronze 100 HD and above.

*These channels required a re-hit from Dish - RED*

FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above 
BET HD is now available to customers who subscribe to Classic Silver 200 HD and above.

Based on the above it appears Dish has an issue with authorization with packages in the 'Classic Silver 200 HD and above'.



phrelin said:


> In case anyone missed it in the news release above, "FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above" and "FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD are available in PlatinumHD, an HD add on package".


----------



## TulsaOK

nataraj said:


> For those who got these after reauthorization - any of you have absolute ?


I'm a Stoli's man myself. 

No, Classic Silver 200/Gold HD.


----------



## Henry

grog said:


> Did the online chat. They sent the hit to both receivers and all is good!
> 
> 361 MAVTV - UP
> 373 LOGO - UP
> 374 FTV - UP
> 9468 SPEED-HD - UP
> 9475 FX - UP
> 9510 - BET-HD - UP
> 
> Oh course I told them my problem was with BET-HD. Glad I did not fix BET-HD earlier!
> 
> Oh.. My wife is mad at me since I had to access the 622 upstairs! She was watching something at the time!


Followed suit ... same result.


----------



## grog

Your wife got mad at you too? :lol:



HDG said:


> Followed suit ... same result.


----------



## Henry

grog said:


> Your wife got mad at you too? :lol:


I _really_ meant, "same result".  I sent her to the computer room while I chatted with CSR Mike, and got the expected scowled look.


----------



## DustoMan

Used online chat to have the re-authrization sent. Trying a check switch to see if I can get the map downs to show up. F1 in HD baby!!!!!!


----------



## Henry

DustoMan said:


> Used online chat to have the re-authrization sent. Trying a check switch to see if I can get the map downs to show up. F1 in HD baby!!!!!!


I could've gone that route, but I wanted them to know that BET HD was redded out for a week+.


----------



## tcatdbs

It "appears" that Absolute customers (like me) seem to be getting "most" that's added to Bronze with HD and to Platinum; but not getting anything added to Silver and Gold. The only question I have is Fox News HD, MTV HD, Nickelodeon HD, and VH1, seem to be in the Bronze package, but still Red on my guide. Should I be getting them? Think I need a re-hit?



grog said:


> Interesting!
> 
> *These channels did not require a re-hit from Dish*
> 
> FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD are available in PlatinumHD
> CMT HD, COMEDY CENTRAL HD, MTV HD, Nickelodeon HD, Spike TV HD and VH1 HD are now available to DISH Network customers who subscribe to Classic Bronze 100 HD and above.
> 
> *These channels required a re-hit from Dish - RED*
> 
> FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above
> BET HD is now available to customers who subscribe to Classic Silver 200 HD and above.
> 
> Based on the above it appears Dish has an issue with authorization with packages in the 'Classic Silver 200 HD and above'.


----------



## wilssm

I have the gold Hd Package and after doing the online customer service chat I am now getting Speed and FX HD.
wilssm


----------



## rustamust

just did online and it took less than 5 min for the hit.


----------



## FastNOC

Oyyyy.. watching Qualifying right now in HD. I'm going to get all misty!!!


----------



## janko

I think after these additions Dish is the hd leader...Now i'm waiting till january 2010 for FOX Soccer Channel in HD.After that i sign with Dish Network FOREVER.


----------



## Tsi2quick

tcatdbs said:


> It "appears" that Absolute customers (like me) seem to be getting "most" that's added to Bronze with HD and to Platinum; but not getting anything added to Silver and Gold. The only question I have is Fox News HD, MTV HD, Nickelodeon HD, and VH1, seem to be in the Bronze package, but still Red on my guide. Should I be getting them? Think I need a re-hit?


Anyone? I'm in the same boat as an Absolute customer and it sucks BIG ONES to not get Speed as that is one of like 5 channels I actually watch.


----------



## reddice

phrelin said:


> In case anyone missed it in the news release above, "FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above" and "FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD are available in PlatinumHD, an HD add on package".


I checked earlier and I am getting FX HD and Speed HD. The other channels were in the red but I did not know what package there are in anyway. They are in Platinum but I don't care about any of them anyway so they are no lost. Just was not sure if I was suppose to get them or not.


----------



## spdmonkey

I've got them all and all are coming in fine. No hits required. They all showed up today. I've been *****in about SPEED HD for a long while. All is good now. I have virtually every channel they will sell me with the exception of foreign services. Now I want BBCA in HD. Top Gear in HD will make me really smile.


----------



## NTIMID8

grog said:


> Interesting!
> 
> *These channels did not require a re-hit from Dish*
> 
> FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD are available in PlatinumHD
> CMT HD, COMEDY CENTRAL HD, MTV HD, Nickelodeon HD, Spike TV HD and VH1 HD are now available to DISH Network customers who subscribe to Classic Bronze 100 HD and above.
> 
> *These channels required a re-hit from Dish - RED*
> 
> FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above
> BET HD is now available to customers who subscribe to Classic Silver 200 HD and above.
> 
> Based on the above it appears Dish has an issue with authorization with packages in the 'Classic Silver 200 HD and above'.


This would describe my experience to a T. I did not care to deal with it when BET first appeared. SpeedHD MOTORvated me to deal with Dishs horrible tech support system for a rehit.

Oh, I have Americas everything pack with Gold and PlatniumHD FYI


----------



## motorcycledave1000

FTV HD! I LOVE this channel! I highly recommend it to any guy. I travel overseas extensively and would always look forward to watching this channel. It seemed to be everywhere except here, until now. 

THANK YOU Dish! Thank you! Thank you! 

Guess it would be too much ask for them to air the "Midnight HOT!" shows.

SPEED HD! :icon_hrocI Love this channel! Can't wait to see Formula one, MotoGP and FIM Racing in High Def, Does anyone know if they will be stretch-o-vision?

Now if BBC-America HD was next, life would be complete.


----------



## melmsrt4

I've been on tech support chat for over 45 mins. still no go.


----------



## melmsrt4

50 mins. later and they finally did it. Now to be mesmorized like that episode of Fringe that fried your brain when you looked at the computer screen for too long. Let the brain cells flow out of the nostrils.


----------



## dnero

I live in Vermont Speed & FX show up as red in my guide first the CSR told me they did not offer these channels I said why are red in my guide she checked and said they are not completly released yet.
I have Current Programming: Classic Silver 200, GoldHD 
Local Channels: National PBS, Superstation Package, Burlington, VT DMA Package 
Premium Channels: HBO, Starz!, PlatinumHD 
International or Ala Carte Add-ons: NESN, Comcast Sports New England, DISH Home Protection Plan, DISH Network DVR Service Fee, DISH'n It Up 1st HD AO, Classic Gold 250 BONUS PAK 
I should get these correct?


----------



## lowgolfer

Will they show up in TurboHD Silver?


----------



## lowgolfer

Will they be in TurboHD Silver


----------



## Sleepylazy2006

I do get Speed and FX in HD but not MAVTV in HD. I don't care about Logo, but not getting that in HD either. Is MAVTV available for the Top 250 HD Gold?


----------



## elbodude

lowgolfer said:


> Will they be in TurboHD Silver


I have FX on Turbo Silver.


----------



## pitflyer

Both my recievers showed these channels in red, chatted online and they re-activated my receivers with no further questions (I also mentioned BET-HD as the missing channel, but all of them showed up). That was great; this was past midnight Friday night and support was still instantaneous. Dish FTW!


----------



## ssmith10pn

I have classic gold and HD platinum. Speed HD and FX HD are not even in the guide at all! I did several reboots but no luck.
I rather get a root canal than call a CSR.


----------



## phrelin

ssmith10pn said:


> I have classic gold and HD platinum. Speed HD and FX HD are not even in the guide at all! I did several reboots but no luck.
> I rather get a root canal than call a CSR.


Have all your account info and go to this Dish web page http://www.dishnetwork.com/customerService/contactus/default.aspx and try using the "Live Chat" function on the lower left of the screen. It doesn't always get you someone who can do something, but getting them to reauthorize your box(es) should be easy. Remember, I said "should be", not "will be".


----------



## kucharsk

Unfortunately there's still no way we'll get AMC HD before _Mad Men_ Season 3 starts. 

BTW, I have Platinum and FX HD and Speed HD don't even appear in my guide - Red or not.

Logo HD is there though.

I called and got a rehit - no change.

So there's something definitely up at DISH - they may still be updating on their end as none of those channels are mentioned in their channel listings yet.


----------



## JohnH

Everyone should be looking at 9468 SPEED HD, 9475 FX HD, and 9510 BET HD to see if they are RED or not. If they are RED the mapdowns will not showup no matter what you do at the receiver. If you have the qualifying packages and any of those are RED you MUST contact DiSH Network to get the problem resolved. There are apparently several ways to get it done.

Rehit via the website option.
Automatic rehit via the phone options.
The Online Chat.
Contact Tech support via the phone.
Contact a regular CSR via the phone.

Once you have the authorization and the RED goes away it will take a while for the mapdowns to showup. Most should have complete Guide info now since the night update window has passed. If you do not, use one of the usual methods to get the guide updated.


----------



## dunkonu23

Made the call... Speed in HD!!! Formula 1 in whatever new resolution is TONS better than SDTV! I'm a happy camper! It took a long time, but THANKS, DISH!

Scott


----------



## mcss1985

There seems to be some confusion here.
Can anyone say for sure if any of these new channels are available on the Turbo HD plans?
I have them in red, but want to make sure they are available on Turbo before I get in an arguement with a CSR. 
Also it appears BET is not offered in Turbo so I probably can't use that excuse to get a rehit.
Anyone else with a Turbo HD plan have any news to report (and if so, which Turbo plan)?


----------



## grog

I will add:
Guide should also be set to 'List: All Channels'. You will not see the RED channels in 'List: All Sub' for example.

*RANT MODE*
That is actually the reason I think Dish needs to fix this issue on their end so users do not have to make the call. If you have the guide set to 'List: All Sub' you would not know there are channels that you are missing!

The fact that BET-HD never activated on it's own tells me that those channels would never activate unless that specific system had a re-hit at some point in time.

It seems it would be possible for 'joe customer' to miss all the new stations just do to lack of knowledge on this subject.

If you don't see the station in the guide, you don't read Dish Network press releases and you don't read this forum then you would never know.

Does anyone think that two years from now some Dish customer decides he had enough and moves to DirecTV to get SPEED HD and FX HD since his friend down the street gets them but he does not. Thinking Dish does not have the channels. Then when he calls Dish to cancel the CSR says they don't carry SPEED HD or FX HD even though they do. CSR's get it wrong too often! Now he leaves Dish only to find out that Dish had SPEED HD and FX HD for the last few years and the only reason he did not have them was due to a glitch in the system. All he needed was a re-hit.

Another spin on this: 'Joe customer' calls dish for a re-hit and the CSR tells him that they don't carry SPEED HD or FX HD. So 'Joe customer' assumes the information on the net if just rumor and forgets about it.

Or 'Joe customer' calls dish and the CSR hangs up on him each time he calls. This happened to several here including myself. Customer just gives up and does not try the other several methods. The problem might have been a technical one but like all things, we set aside time to do something. If it does not get done at that time we may never go back and re-visit the issue again.

My morning rant..



 JohnH said:


> Everyone should be looking at 9468 SPEED HD, 9475 FX HD, and 9510 BET HD to see if they are RED or not. If they are RED the mapdowns will not showup no matter what you do at the receiver. If you have the qualifying packages and any of those are RED you MUST contact DiSH Network to get the problem resolved. There are apparently several ways to get it done.
> 
> Rehit via the website option.
> Automatic rehit via the phone options.
> The Online Chat.
> Contact Tech support via the phone.
> Contact a regular CSR via the phone.
> 
> Once you have the authorization and the RED goes away it will take a while for the mapdowns to showup. Most should have complete Guide info now since the night update window has passed. If you do not, use one of the usual methods to get the guide updated.


----------



## ssmith10pn

Well I got on a Chat last night with Dish. Told them my BETHD was in red. 

About 5 min later I had Speed HD and FX HD. 

FYI, Speed and FX were not in the guide in the 9400s with the guide set to "ALL Channels" until I got Dish to send the hit.


----------



## dnero

Online chat brought mine up as well Mav shows off the air dont know what is up with that.


----------



## phrelin

mcss1985 said:


> There seems to be some confusion here.
> Can anyone say for sure if any of these new channels are available on the Turbo HD plans?
> I have them in red, but want to make sure they are available on Turbo before I get in an arguement with a CSR.
> Also it appears BET is not offered in Turbo so I probably can't use that excuse to get a rehit.
> Anyone else with a Turbo HD plan have any news to report (and if so, which Turbo plan)?


Per the posted news release here, "FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package *and above*" and "FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD are available in PlatinumHD, an HD add on package".

If someone here who knows for certain from their bill that they have a TurboHD plan without PlatinumHD and who is getting any these channels, it would be helpful if he/she would let us know.


----------



## jack95

Never done the chat thing before, but it definitely works better than CRS calls. SPEED and FX from red to live in less than 5 minutes. Also, I had done a check swith last night and allowed the nightly update with no change. Chat rules.


----------



## racermurray

Online chat with CSR just told me no FX HD or SPEED HD with turbo packages.
Must have Classic Silver 200 or higher.


----------



## CoriBright

Platinum and I had to spend 45 minutes on the phone with Customer Service who kept telling me it wasn't available yet, while I quoted the press release, and then asked to be transferred to a Supervisor. But, it's there now, so I guess the 45+ minutes was worth it.


----------



## John W

dnero said:


> Online chat brought mine up as well Mav shows off the air dont know what is up with that.


You're probably looking at the wrong MAV, the Dallas Mavericks game channel.

Try 361 or 5305.


----------



## dnero

Thanks John W too much liquid refreshment on Friday night I guess.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Dish is going to have to rename the 9465 "MAVTV" channel to avoid confusion I suspect here in the near future... otherwise people will potentially ignore the new channel thinking it to be a dupe of the old one.


----------



## ZBoomer

AEP + GOLD HD, all the new channels are RED on all my receivers; how ridiculous I have to call for a re-hit. 99% of the peeps would never have a clue to do this.

Thankful for the channels, but that's lame.


----------



## olguy

Brought up the guide on a favorites list that had Ch 136 FX on it on one of the 622s and it showed FX HD without any intervention from me. On the other one, 9475 was in red and no map downs. I looked at the list of channels on the locks option and no FX or Speed (all I want) so I tried a check switch. Nope. Unplugged to reboot. Nope. Called for a hit. Now I will get to watch Rescue Me in HD


----------



## tnsprin

A question about the mappings shown on the main page. I have never seen any channels in the 5300's. The only ones I see in the 5000's are 5438 (SNY) and 5710(test). The new channels do show up on my receivers but at the other channel numbers. I use 61.5, 110 and 119 for my satellites and am in the NY DMA.

Are these mappings int the 5000's real in some areas?


----------



## BobaBird

The 5300-range is for Dish Latino, pointing to the same feed used for the 9400s. Alaska and Hawaii get the 5500-range, some from the CONUS 110 feeds but most from spots on 110 and 129.


----------



## elbodude

racermurray said:


> Online chat with CSR just told me no FX HD or SPEED HD with turbo packages.
> Must have Classic Silver 200 or higher.


I have Turbo Silver, and I see both those channels. But only those two out of the "new" ones.


----------



## racermurray

elbodude said:


> I have Turbo Silver, and I see both those channels. But only those two out of the "new" ones.


Are you actually watching these channels or just seeing them in the guide?
If you are able to watch them that is great news for the Turbo subscribers !


----------



## Paul Secic

kucharsk said:


> Unfortunately there's still no way we'll get AMC HD before _Mad Men_ Season 3 starts.
> 
> BTW, I have Platinum and FX HD and Speed HD don't even appear in my guide - Red or not.
> 
> Logo HD is there though.
> 
> I called and got a rehit - no change.
> 
> So there's something definitely up at DISH - they may still be updating on their end as none of those channels are mentioned in their channel listings yet.


AMC HD won't be on Dish for years due the suit.


----------



## nataraj

Tsi2quick said:


> Anyone? I'm in the same boat as an Absolute customer and it sucks BIG ONES to not get Speed as that is one of like 5 channels I actually watch.


This is exactly the reason why we need a la carte.

If Apple can't force you to buy a Mac if you want an iPhone - I don't see why these media companies should be allowed to dictate bundling. It is absolutely against all free market / fair trade principles.


----------



## Crunch

bonzor said:


> Can someone please confirm the following:
> 
> 1. Has anyone with Absolute been able to get Speed and FX?
> 
> 2. Has anyone found out what the minimum package is needed to get Speed and FX if Absolute is not good enough?
> 
> Thanks! I wish Dish would be a little more thorough about updating their website and informing their CSR's about this stuff :nono:


I was online with a DISH CSR just now and he reset my receiver but no new channels. It looks like Absolute customers are getting left behind.


----------



## Lt Disher

Crunch said:


> I was online with a DISH CSR just now and he reset my receiver but no new channels. It looks like Absolute customers are getting left behind.


You may have to check again. You should be able to see Logo, MAVTV and FTV, however, Absolute did not get Speed and FX.


----------



## ImBack234

Crunch said:


> I was online with a DISH CSR just now and he reset my receiver but no new channels. It looks like Absolute customers are getting left behind.


For the price we pay we have nothing to complain about. :eek2:


----------



## Mike Kennedy

Unfortunately, neither did the Turbo HD packages get the new packages; I understand why the absolute customers wouldn't.

One of the reasons that I chose to stay with Dish when I went all HD was that Dish didn't seem to be bundling the HD with SD. Now that they appear to be tending back that way, at least with the HD programs that most actually want, I am curious whether D* is offering any HD only packages. I really don't care about HD count, I only care about the costs of programs I actually watch. I suspect not since their website seemed more confusing than Dish's; that is usually a bad sign.

Every time I decide to relook at this stuff, it is more frustrating. As I said in another thread, the old world of C-band was so straightforward.

Mike


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

Tried the On-Line Chat thing and CSR wouldn't do anything without the damn PIN #. I have no idea what it is, neither did my dad who's account it is...MF'er was starting to piss me off. Finally told me to call 1-800-333-DISH to get it resolved.

So I called, and CSR assumed I was having technical difficulties with the receiver(s). 

Finally got her to send a hit, as I relayed the information from this website, and then it ultimately required a soft-reset before the channels went active with proper mapdowns.

Such a pain in the ass for a problem that is obviosuly on their end, as in not automatically updating as it should do.


----------



## James Long

Stewart Vernon said:


> Dish is going to have to rename the 9465 "MAVTV" channel to avoid confusion I suspect here in the near future... otherwise people will potentially ignore the new channel thinking it to be a dupe of the old one.


9465 is MAVHD ... 361 is MAVTV ... not the same but I agree they are a bit close.

Perhaps 9465 could be called "MAVS".


----------



## grog

Or maybe MAVHD 9465 should just be called the "Off Air" channel.:lol:



James Long said:


> 9465 is MAVHD ... 361 is MAVTV ... not the same but I agree they are a bit close.
> 
> Perhaps 9465 could be called "MAVS".


----------



## James Long

grog said:


> Or maybe MAVHD 9465 should just be called the "Off Air" channel.:lol:


One quick fix would be to turn on the HIDDEN flag, so only subscribers can see the channel at all. That would limit the confusion to the Dallas area.


----------



## grog

Can't do that. We would lose one more national HD channel. 



James Long said:


> One quick fix would be to turn on the HIDDEN flag, so only subscribers can see the channel at all. That would limit the confusion to the Dallas area.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> One quick fix would be to turn on the HIDDEN flag, so only subscribers can see the channel at all. That would limit the confusion to the Dallas area.


I'm frankly surprised they didn't do that from the start...

I haven't had any trouble keeping the channels separate myself, but we've seen enough confusion in this forum with people who actually pay attention that I bet a lot of non-forum customers saw 361 and just thought it was a mapdown, even with the slightly different identifier.


----------



## elbodude

racermurray said:


> Are you actually watching these channels or just seeing them in the guide?
> If you are able to watch them that is great news for the Turbo subscribers !


Yep, I am watching them. The others are red in the guide. I did nothing, no calls, no chat sessions. The channels were there when I got home on Friday.


----------



## phrelin

elbodude said:


> I have Turbo Silver, and I see both those channels. But only those two out of the "new" ones.


If you really have TurboHD Silver and not Classic Silver with HD, don't tell anyone with Dish you're seeing those channels if you want to watch them.


----------



## bonzor

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Tried the On-Line Chat thing and CSR wouldn't do anything without the damn PIN #. I have no idea what it is, neither did my dad who's account it is...MF'er was starting to piss me off. Finally told me to call 1-800-333-DISH to get it resolved.
> 
> So I called, and CSR assumed I was having technical difficulties with the receiver(s).
> 
> Finally got her to send a hit, as I relayed the information from this website, and then it ultimately required a soft-reset before the channels went active with proper mapdowns.
> 
> Such a pain in the ass for a problem that is obviosuly on their end, as in not automatically updating as it should do.


Your PIN is there in plain sight when you log in to the Dishnetwork.com website on your way to doing the chat support :lol:


----------



## ZBoomer

Well, I did the online chat and got a re-hit; the new channels are working now, and it even mapped them down when he re-hit. I have to say the online chat is MUCH better than calling and playing SCR roulette; my online chat person was very helpful. Glad they have that option now. (Still lame most of us are needing a re-hit.)

Watching "Pinks - All Out" in glorious HD on Speed; which obviously has some REAL HD content, unlike CMT or VH1, which I've yet to see a single HD program. (Although I have to say some stuff about "Pinks" is so lame, like using a dude to manually launch the cars, when they have a state-of-the-art tree available; weak.)


----------



## elbodude

phrelin said:


> If you really have TurboHD Silver and not Classic Silver with HD, don't tell anyone with Dish you're seeing those channels if you want to watch them.


Well...that being said, let's see how long they last.


----------



## mikeinaustin

all i can say is that online chat is quick and efficient. my problem solved in 2 minutes.


----------



## Crunch

ImBack234 said:


> For the price we pay we have nothing to complain about. :eek2:


Sure I can complain but not too much 

I admit we got a sweet deal and we love natgeo so it'd take foxsoccer channel in HD to make me want to "upgrade".


----------



## dclaryjr

took a five minute phone call to get my FX and Speed working.

I only have ONE HD wish on my list - ESPNU - and I'll be a very happy camper!


----------



## tnsprin

phrelin said:


> If you really have TurboHD Silver and not Classic Silver with HD, don't tell anyone with Dish you're seeing those channels if you want to watch them.


FX hd and Speed HD are not listed in the Turbo Packages. But some are reporting getting them in TurboHD silver. The press release mentions them in Classic silver with HD.

Logo, Mavtv and Fashion are listed in Platinum HD.


----------



## slh7d

If speed is included with TurboHD silver, I will be jumping all over that. That is really the only channel now that I'll miss going to Turbo.



tnsprin said:


> FX hd and Speed HD are not listed in the Turbo Packages. But some are reporting getting them in TurboHD silver. The press release mentions them in Classic silver with HD.
> 
> Logo, Mavtv and Fashion are listed in Platinum HD.


----------



## mscroggi

To share my experience with getting SpeedHD and FXHD enabled.

I did the check switch thing, and it downloaded the guide, but for some reason, the channels were still not enabled. I have read on this thread of people getting the channels enabled this way..

So I went here - http://www.dishnetwork.com/support/default.aspx and clicked the online chat at the bottom left. Told the guy hte BETHD channel was red in the guide and I was requesting a re-authorization of my receivers. He came back in about a minute or so and asked me to try it again and VOILA!.. SWEEEeeet.. SpeedHD.. Ooooh Ahhhhh...


----------



## smackman

I just found out that these channels were activated today after logging on to this website. I was not receiving these new channels; ALL RED. 
I tried a soft reboot, a hard reboot a check switch. No luck. Called CSR and i now recieve these new channels.

How will the regular Dish Customer find out these new channels are available? This is one of many times new HD channels were made available and I found out through this website not Dish.

This problem with activation and relating to the normal customer is a major downfall with Dish.


----------



## Galaxie6411

Very true. I've been keeping an eye on them for a week since the rumor thread started and when I saw red I thought it was just the prerequisite, little did I know I should of had them already. I just did the online chat and got BET, FX and Speed, not sure how long BET was up.


----------



## Dario33

If FXHD and SpeedHD are truly showing up on Turbo Silver -- time for me to upgrade from the Bronze tier.


----------



## phrelin

Dario33 said:


> If FXHD and SpeedHD are truly showing up on Turbo Silver -- time for me to upgrade from the Bronze tier.


Darryl and his other brother Darryl got around to updating the TurboHD package listings and they conform to the news release. The only new channels are those added to the PlatinumHD add on - FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD. My assumption is that just as Dish missed turning on channels for folks who were to get them, they also turned on some for TurboHD folks who weren't supposed to get them. IMHO this is what happens when you have too many packages.

As it says in the news release: "FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above...."


----------



## intrac

Sorry, they're not in Turbo Silver.

They appear in RED in my Silver package.


----------



## Dario33

^ Thanks for the update guys.


----------



## elbodude

phrelin said:


> Darryl and his other brother Darryl got around to updating the TurboHD package listings and they conform to the news release. The only new channels are those added to the PlatinumHD add on - FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD. My assumption is that just as Dish missed turning on channels for folks who were to get them, they also turned on some for TurboHD folks who weren't supposed to get them. IMHO this is what happens when you have too many packages.
> 
> As it says in the news release: "FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above...."


I guess I'd better enjoy them while I have them.


----------



## phrelin

elbodude said:


> I guess I'd better enjoy them while I have them.


 Yes! They might be on awhile also.


----------



## DaCypher

I spent about a half hour on the phone the other night trying to get FX HD and SPEED HD to show up but eventually they wanted me to restart my ViP722 but I was recording something at the time. Now that I am not recording anything I'm trying to call back but their phone number is just giving me a busy signal. I have also tried using the online chat but it just says no agents are available. Are there any other ways to get this resolved?


----------



## JohnH

DaCypher said:


> I spent about a half hour on the phone the other night trying to get FX HD and SPEED HD to show up but eventually they wanted me to restart my ViP722 but I was recording something at the time. Now that I am not recording anything I'm trying to call back but their phone number is just giving me a busy signal. I have also tried using the online chat but it just says no agents are available. Are there any other ways to get this resolved?


Are the channels in red in the 9400s?

If the phone is busy and the Chat has no agents available, there would seem to be no way to contact them. Try later.


----------



## toomuchtv

I read that if you call 1-800-333-DISH and get the automated system, one can say "error message" & give the error code number at the appropriate prompt, the system will send a re-hit to yoyr rcvr. I haven't tried this though because the Tech Chat worked for me.


----------



## iamnotherbert

JohnH said:


> Are the channels in red in the 9400s?


For me, with TurboHD Gold, yes. It appears that TurboHD has been shut-out here. I'll keep my hopes up, as there was a lag between the initial Viacom roll-out and when they went live on TurboHD.


----------



## kinglerch

FWIW, I have DVR Advantage Silver 200, or whatever it's called and was supposed to get SpeedHD and FXHD, but both were in red and not watchable. My account is also a "bundled" account.

But both channels were in red until I went to a chat and asked them to do a HIT. Now they are both watchable. How weird to spend all the time and money to get channels that so many accounts can't watch.


----------



## 34Ford

I need to do the chat thing also, but Im at work. Should I be home when they do this? Do they ask you if it worked?

If so I will wait. I tried last night but they must have all gone home.


----------



## toomuchtv

34Ford said:


> I need to do the chat thing also, but Im at work. Should I be home when they do this? Do they ask you if it worked?
> 
> If so I will wait. I tried last night but they must have all gone home.


They asked me if they were working; so, I expect you should be there when you contact them. Should be a breeze.


----------



## TUKIN18S

This sucks. I was hoping it would be included with TurboHD silver so I switched to that this morning and asked for a reauth and the chat lady said that they aren't included in the TurboHD packages. But some on here reported having it with TurboHD Silver.


----------



## Paul Secic

grog said:


> I will add:
> Guide should also be set to 'List: All Channels'. You will not see the RED channels in 'List: All Sub' for example.
> 
> *RANT MODE*
> That is actually the reason I think Dish needs to fix this issue on their end so users do not have to make the call. If you have the guide set to 'List: All Sub' you would not know there are channels that you are missing!
> 
> The fact that BET-HD never activated on it's own tells me that those channels would never activate unless that specific system had a re-hit at some point in time.
> 
> It seems it would be possible for 'joe customer' to miss all the new stations just do to lack of knowledge on this subject.
> 
> If you don't see the station in the guide, you don't read Dish Network press releases and you don't read this forum then you would never know.
> 
> Does anyone think that two years from now some Dish customer decides he had enough and moves to DirecTV to get SPEED HD and FX HD since his friend down the street gets them but he does not. Thinking Dish does not have the channels. Then when he calls Dish to cancel the CSR says they don't carry SPEED HD or FX HD even though they do. CSR's get it wrong too often! Now he leaves Dish only to find out that Dish had SPEED HD and FX HD for the last few years and the only reason he did not have them was due to a glitch in the system. All he needed was a re-hit.
> 
> Another spin on this: 'Joe customer' calls dish for a re-hit and the CSR tells him that they don't carry SPEED HD or FX HD. So 'Joe customer' assumes the information on the net if just rumor and forgets about it.
> 
> Or 'Joe customer' calls dish and the CSR hangs up on him each time he calls. This happened to several here including myself. Customer just gives up and does not try the other several methods. The problem might have been a technical one but like all things, we set aside time to do something. If it does not get done at that time we may never go back and re-visit the issue again.
> 
> My morning rant..


Did you try hitting System info?? I did that when I swithed back to Clasic 250 from AEP & added Platiumm. Try it.


----------



## jcavner

Just got out of a chat with a Dish rep and he claimed that SpeedHD and FXHD should be on TurboHD Gold. I need to boot my receivers when I get home to confirm, but he seemed adamant that I should get those channels. Seems like its all over the board as to who gets them and who doesnt...


----------



## Jim5506

Last I heard SpeedHD and FXHD are only available with the HD add-on to classic Silver and above. Not available on TurboHD or HD Absolute.


----------



## phrelin

As it says in the news release: "FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above...." The TurboHD package listings conform to the news release. The only new channels are those added to the PlatinumHD add on - FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD.


----------



## ZBoomer

Of all the recent HD additions lately, Speed seems to have as much or more real HD content than any of the others. Man I'm stoked we finally have it. 

(If you're in the proper package that is.)


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> As it says in the news release: "FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above...." The TurboHD package listings conform to the news release. The only new channels are those added to the PlatinumHD add on - FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD.


Seems to me that Turbo Accounts are half baked ideas from the marketing dept.


----------



## hdaddikt

Paul Secic said:


> Seems to me that Turbo Accounts are half baked ideas from the marketing dept.


Ya think?


----------



## allej0ly

I had the same problem with Speed and FX HD. They were not showing up in guide at first but eventually found them in the 9400's but they were red. I called dish about an hour ago, the rep verified that I should be receiving them. I have gold and platinum HD. After a reset and a switch test, they finally started working and HD showed in guide with SD channel, but I had done several switch tests prior to calling them to no avail. Seems more likely that they sent a hit to turn them on.


----------



## hdaddikt

allej0ly said:


> I had the same problem with Speed and FX HD. They were not showing up in guide at first but eventually found them in the 9400's but they were red. I called dish about an hour ago, the rep verified that I should be receiving them. I have gold and platinum HD. After a reset and a switch test, they finally started working and HD showed in guide with SD channel, but I had done several switch tests prior to calling them to no avail. Seems more likely that they sent a hit to turn them on.


You have Turbo Gold or just Classic Gold HD and Platinum? 
I have TG and Platinum.


----------



## LJR

FYI: I have HD Platinum and both Speed HD & FX HD were listed in red until I saw this thread. I quickly accessed Dish Network's Live Chat Support and they re-authorized my account...now they're on! It took a total of less than 5 minutes.

Thanks to all who had this fix listed! FX rules!


----------



## archer75

According to the dish website you need to have classic silver and then add silver HD to get FXHD? That's rather dissapointing.


----------



## allej0ly

hdaddikt said:


> You have Turbo Gold or just Classic Gold HD and Platinum?
> I have TG and Platinum.


I guess that it is classic gold, as I have had it for several years. Account says GoldHD, Classic Gold 250 and PlatinumHD. What's the difference between that and TurboHD?


----------



## archer75

allej0ly said:


> I guess that it is classic gold, as I have had it for several years. Account says GoldHD, Classic Gold 250 and PlatinumHD. What's the difference between that and TurboHD?


Turbo HD is HD only. No SD channels from Classic Gold. But you need classic packages now in addition to an HD package to get certain HD channels. It's all confusing.


----------



## hdaddikt

archer75 said:


> Turbo HD is HD only. No SD channels from Classic Gold. But you need classic packages now in addition to an HD package to get certain HD channels. It's all confusing.


When first introduced, Turbo HD was to be a streamlined way to get all HD programming, while getting less total number of channels.
Classic Bronze, Silver, and Gold, HD channels went to the respective Turbo packages.
Now suddenly, Dish wants to pick and choose which new HD channels will also go to Turbo. At this point, they have not released Speed and FX to Turbo packages.

Here's a response I got back from them today in my email.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2102020#post2102020

Like it's my job to get back to THEM?

I should have listened to my friend, Ben Dover, who warned me about this... LOL


----------



## archer75

hdaddikt said:


> When first introduced, Turbo HD was to be a streamlined way to get all HD programming, while getting less total number of channels.
> Classic Bronze, Silver, and Gold, HD channels went to the respective Turbo packages.
> Now suddenly, Dish wants to pick and choose which new HD channels will also go to Turbo. At this point, they have not released Speed and FX to Turbo packages.


I am aware of all this.

There was no guarantee that future HD would be added to the turbo HD channels. We hoped it would be. We expected it would be. But dish never said it would be. 
One of the reasons I choose dish over direct was the HD only packages. If I have to get a SD package to get the HD channels I want I could have just gone direct. 
Though the ability to record 3 channels on the dish receiver is what is keeping me around in the meantime. Without that I would no longer have any reason to stay.


----------



## hdaddikt

archer75 said:


> I am aware of all this.
> 
> There was no guarantee that future HD would be added to the turbo HD channels. We hoped it would be. We expected it would be. But dish never said it would be.
> One of the reasons I choose dish over direct was the HD only packages. If I have to get a SD package to get the HD channels I want I could have just gone direct.
> Though the ability to record 3 channels on the dish receiver is what is keeping me around in the meantime. Without that I would no longer have any reason to stay.


I can see they are going to have to restructure their programming again. And any way they do it, will likely mean more $$. 
I might just go back to Classic Gold, + HD and forget Platinum. That will only cost me $8 more a month, but at least I will get any new HDs when they 'turn' plus the other SDs a few of which I used to watch.
I'm with you on the DVR, if not for that they would be losing more customers.
I'm a Dish old-timer, and this is the first time I've seriously considering changing.


----------



## Todd Nicholson

archer75 said:


> But dish never said it would be.


Problem is, Dish did say this to a lot of people, including me, when they signed up for TurboHD. Regardless of the knowledge of Dish CSRs, the CSRs are the face of Dish when a new or existing customer is coming on board or adding/changing programming. I was told specifically that all new HD would be added to the TurboHD Gold / Platinum package I was ordering. That obviously isn't the case. So, yes, Dish did say it would be, to a lot of people.....


----------



## iamnotherbert

LJR said:


> FYI: I have HD Platinum and both Speed HD & FX HD were listed in red until I saw this thread. I quickly accessed Dish Network's Live Chat Support and they re-authorized my account...now they're on! It took a total of less than 5 minutes.


I tried this route and got this response:


DishCSR said:


> Unfortunately I cannot reauthorize the account as FX HD is not part of the Turbo HD package.


----------



## archer75

Todd Nicholson said:


> Problem is, Dish did say this to a lot of people, including me, when they signed up for TurboHD. Regardless of the knowledge of Dish CSRs, the CSRs are the face of Dish when a new or existing customer is coming on board or adding/changing programming. I was told specifically that all new HD would be added to the TurboHD Gold / Platinum package I was ordering. That obviously isn't the case. So, yes, Dish did say it would be, to a lot of people.....


You see it in writing somewhere? Most people know enough not to listen to the CSR's.


----------



## hdaddikt

archer75 said:


> You see it in writing somewhere? Most people know enough not to listen to the CSR's.


The problem is 'omission' ...very clever attorneys write things in contracts so you know what you are getting today, without any assurance you will still get it tomorrow. This gives Dish an 'out' to change things on the fly. Which they do (as do other providers) with some degree of regularity.


----------



## hdaddikt

But I am wondering if a new subscriber signing up for Turbo Gold today would get Speed and FX? And would he ask why if not?

Maybe Turbo was sucker bait, and I am just a big lollipop!


----------



## 34Ford

Well Just got mine turned on

Melinda on the chat asked for the error code on the Speed channel and I told her it was 014.

Then told me to goto channel 101 and she sent the hit. Bang, less than a minute.

I feel for the people who are eligible for this and dont know about how to do this. Im almost inclined to send a email and complain just for the pure heck of it.


----------



## hdaddikt

34Ford said:


> Well Just got mine turned on
> 
> Melinda on the chat asked for the error code on the Speed channel and I told her it was 014.
> 
> Then told me to goto channel 101 and she sent the hit. Bang, less than a minute.
> 
> I feel for the people who are eligible for this and dont know about how to do this. Im almost inclined to send a email and complain just for the pure heck of it.


Maybe you have not read through the entire thread, but how to 'turn on the HD channels' is not the key issue presently under discussion.

It is the fact that HD channels added to Classic packages are not also being flowed to Turbo packages for legacy subscribers.

You will also see I received an email from Dish confirming there has been no decision yet to flow these channels to Turbo packages.

Now,* if you have a TurboHD package*, and the CSR gave you hit and you got your new HD channels..then maybe something good is starting to happen.


----------



## 34Ford

On Dish's site they show me as having the *Classic Gold 250* in basic programming and then *Gold HD* and *Platinum HD* is checked also in Channels.
Plus locals.
So 100 bucks a month.


----------



## hdaddikt

34Ford said:


> On Dish's site they show me as having the *Classic Gold 250* in basic programming and then *Gold HD* and *Platinum HD* is checked also in Channels.
> Plus locals.
> So 100 bucks a month.


Yup, that's about the only package that will get you the most HD.


----------



## ZBoomer

Ok, I _finally_ saw proof that CMT-HD is actually HD. "My Big ******* Wedding" was in real HD today, first HD I've seen on the channel since it was turned on.

God, what a funny show I have to say, hahaha. Hosted by Tom Arnold.

They don't show any videos in HD although I know most are recorded in HD nowadays.


----------



## nlk10010

ZBoomer said:


> Ok, I _finally_ saw proof that CMT-HD is actually HD. "My Big ******* Wedding" was in real HD today, first HD I've seen on the channel since it was turned on.
> 
> God, what a funny show I have to say, hahaha. Hosted by Tom Arnold.
> 
> They don't show any videos in HD although I know most are recorded in HD nowadays.


Nanny 911 is also in HD; problem is that the reruns aren't, just the first runs on Saturday @ 8 PM. If that's your thing, of course.


----------



## Paul Secic

nlk10010 said:


> Nanny 911 is also in HD; problem is that the reruns aren't, just the first runs on Saturday @ 8 PM. If that's your thing, of course.


Nanny is meanspirited.


----------



## nlk10010

Paul Secic said:


> Nanny is meanspirited.


Yea, well, maybe, but I still find it fascinating. I just wish more parents did, as well.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Question for those that had to either call or go online to get your receivers reauthorized, to get these channel. 
Do you have your ViP's Networked or not?

I have been working up North for a few months, and my Parents house the ViP722/622 are not Networked and I had to do a online chat to get them reauthorized, took less than 5mins, including starting up the chat. Called the wife and asked her if she could see the new channels, or not, so I could do the same if needed, and she said that the channels were in HD, so all was well. Just started to think of the difference and the only thing I can think of is networked ViP's vs Non-Networked ViP's. So was wondering if anybody with a Networked ViP had to get there system reauthorized or not.


----------



## CoolGui

hdaddikt said:


> Yup, that's about the only package that will get you the most HD.


Technically AEP + Gold HD + Platinum HD will get you the most HD 

However, even that shows up in their system as Classic Gold


----------



## hdaddikt

CoolGui said:


> Technically AEP + Gold HD + Platinum HD will get you the most HD
> 
> However, even that shows up in their system as Classic Gold


That's true...for 8 bucks a month more I have more total channels including the same number of HD (but ones I want). I just had to dump Turbo and Platinum, and go back to Classic Gold + Gold HD.

I guess Dish does not believe in the KISS principle..if they did, it would make most sense just keeping the 3 levels of Classic..include HDs so Gold gives you all the HD programming.. including Platinum.

Keep the locals, 'everything pkg.' and premium extra. That's it!

As more channels get added sprinkle them across the 3 groups, going heavier with Silver and Gold respectively....just be consistent! 

Oh, well, I am trying to work from a perspective of 'logic' here...

Fortunately, it is easy to change programming online.

Someone mentioned they were glad Dish was staying competitive by not letting themselves be swayed by the masses...yeah...why should they listen to paying customers!
LOL!


----------

